Ask HN: 6 months into Covid-19, how are you feeling? - totaldude87
======
blaser-waffle
I'm in Canada, in one of the "bubble" cities that was selected for the NHL.
COVID levels are pretty low, and restrictions are... tolerable... but it's
clear that everyone is getting antsy and sick of restrictions.

On a personal level, both of my parents tested positive for antibodies -- my
dad actually mentioned having a moderate cold for a few days in March; my mom,
nothing in terms of sickness, but has antibodies -- so my immediate fear for
the most vulnerable in my family is gone.

